# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Peixes faceis para iniciados

## João Magano

Que tal uma lista de peixes para ajudar quem se aventura nestas andanças   :SbQuestion2: 

Além da "suposta" facilidade em manter o peixe própriamente dito, devem considerar questões como a agressividade, o tamanho em adulto e a compatibilidade com invertebrados. 

Será que vamos conseguir chegar a um acordo e eleger 10 ou 15 peixes mais apropriados para iniciados, se é que isso existe  :SbClinOeil:   :SbQuestion2:  

Começo pelo _Pterapogon kauderni,_  também conhecido por Bangaii

----------


## João Magano

e depois o inevitavél Nemo, _Amphiprion ocellaris_

----------


## João Magano

o Goby Amarelo, _Gobiodon citrinus_

----------


## João Magano

o _Chromis viridis_

----------


## João Magano

o _Gramma loreto_

----------


## João Magano

O Yellow Tang, com 2 ressalvas, o tamanho que pode atingir em adulto e que esteja a comer na loja _Zebrasoma flavescens_

----------


## João Magano

O _Premnas biaculeatus_

----------


## Tiago Proença

Exelente topico
Eu aind nao tenho peixes no meu aquario de 54 litros e estav a apensar por 2 occelaris e um gramma loreto(mas tenho que ainda ver depois de ter as condiçoes para eles se posso ter os 3 ou mesmo tempo)

----------


## João Magano

O _Ecsenius bicolor_

----------


## João Magano

A donzela azul de cauda amarela, com algum "sangue na guelra" enquanto jovem, mas normalmente nada de preocupante _Chrysiptera parasema_

----------


## João Magano

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Ninguém contribui  :SbQuestion2:   Era suposto ser uma lista discutida e seleccionada pelos membros RF e não a lista do João Magano   :SbRequin2:  .

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Um dos peixes mais resistentes que ja tive Cryptocentrus cinctus  :Cool:  

Copyright © Practical Fishkeeping

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Um pouco aggressivo mas facil de manter Pseudochromis fridmani

Photo by Mark Rosenstein

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Six-Line wrasses (Pseudocheilinus hexataenia)

A Meu ver Bem Simples de manter e Util.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Nemateleotris magnifica  Se  poder ser mantido um par melhor:

----------


## António Frazão

Flame Hawkfish (Neocirrhitus armatus) , desde que não haja pequenos camarões no aquário

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Dificil de arranjar

----------


## João Magano

Mais um, pequenito e amarelo, _Gobiodon okinawae_

----------


## André Nunes

> Six-Line wrasses (Pseudocheilinus hexataenia)
> 
> A Meu ver Bem Simples de manter e Util.




Util?!?!  porque util???

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Util?!?!  porque util???


Boas, André.

Porque se trata de "wrasse" (limpador) e anda sempre pela RV a caçar fire worms e outra bicharada que pode afectar os corais.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, André.
> 
> Porque se trata de "wrasse" (limpador) e anda sempre pela RV a caçar fire worms e outra bicharada que pode afectar os corais.


Boas :Olá: ,

Os sixline (_Pseudocheilinus hexataenia_) são também muitas vezes chamados de protectores de _Tridacna sp._, pois há relatos de comerem o predador destas, uns caracóis conhecidos como pyramid snail.

----------


## André Nunes

a donzela-dominó é um peixe fácil, axo eu.
eu tive, e duraram e viveram bem ate eu ir de ferias...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> a donzela-dominó é um peixe fácil, axo eu.
> eu tive, e duraram e viveram bem ate eu ir de ferias...


As donzelas são peixes fáceis, mas também muito agressivos. Normalmente, causam sempre muitos problemas num aquário, por andarem a lutar com outros peixes.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> a donzela-dominó é um peixe fácil, axo eu.
> eu tive, e duraram e viveram bem ate eu ir de ferias...


essas nem as dadas quando adultas qualquer peixe novo no aquario e morte certa provocada pelo stress que este bicho  :Prabaixo:  provoca

----------

